

Joel Sposky: Response on Job Application (through Twitter) - royalghost

When Joel Sposky tweet this message - Don't get it. If you're a "Senior .NET Professional" why can't you figure out how to format plain text email? http://i.imgur.com/kAG5h.png - what does he mean?
======
nudge
The email is badly formatted. There are many unnecessary paragraphs / line
breaks in the middle of sentences. It looks unprofessional, and does not
reflect well on the sender's technical abilities.

There are a number of other problems with the email, such as the ALL CAPS
SUBJECT (which people _hate_ ) the fact that the sender has started an email
with "Dear Sir/Madam" when they know the recipient's name (sir/madam is used
when you don't know their name), and the coupling of Dear Sir/Madam with the
signoff "Thanks", which is also incorrect. Also, why is the word "very"
capitalised? And other such bizarre mistakes.

It just looks extremely unprofessional.

------
demallien
You have line breaks and weird spacing all throughout the email - at least
judging by the .png that you posted. It looks like you have copy-pasted the
text from somewhere. Also, your grammar sucks - if your English isn't that
good, at least have somebody proofread your email - you are applying for a job
where English is the language that is to be used, and advertising that you
don't speak English very well is hardly going to help you land a job...

------
staunch
Dear Sir/ Madam, This is in reference to your requirement for Software
Developer. would like to represent myself as a Freelance .NET Software
Professional

from New Delhi, India. My technical stack includes .NET Platform and related

Technologies. I have over 5.5 years of experience in Handling Implementing

/Windows Applications in diverse domains. I have a Very good Infrastructure
with latest

Hardware/Software, fast Internet Broadband lines and Telephone line for
communication.

Please have a look at my CV. If my credentials

matches your requirement, kindly let me know so that we can proceed further.

Thanks,

\-----------------------------------------------------------

Dear Sir/Madam,

This is in reference to your requirement for Software Developer. would like to
represent myself as a Freelance .NET Software Professional from New Delhi,
India. My technical stack includes .NET Platform and related Technologies. I
have over 5.5 years of experience in Handling Implementing /Windows
Applications in diverse domains.

I have a Very good Infrastructure with latest Hardware/Software, fast Internet
Broadband lines and Telephone line for communication.

Please have a look at my CV. If my credentials matches your requirement,
kindly let me know so that we can proceed further.

Thanks,

